# Speed Work GmbH(Hamburg) + dtms AG + intrum justitia inkasso



## Anonymous (12 August 2003)

Hat hier jemand schon Erfahrungen mit der Firma Speed Work GmbH ( Spaldingstr. 210, 20097 Hamburg) im Zusammenhang mit der Nummer 0190016434 gemacht? 
Ich nehme an, daß die Einwahlen auf einem sich selbst löschenden Dialer beruhen.

Neuer Geschädigter


----------



## Dino (12 August 2003)

Nana! Man kann zwar nicht ausschließen, dass es ein Selfkiller war, aber ich denke mal, dass es da auch andere Möglichkeiten gibt. Was hast Du denn alles zur Suche eingesetzt?

Gruß
Dino


----------



## Anonymous (13 August 2003)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Nana! Man kann zwar nicht ausschließen, dass es ein Selfkiller war, aber ich denke mal, dass es da auch andere Möglichkeiten gibt. Was hast Du denn alles zur Suche eingesetzt?
> 
> Gruß
> Dino




Zur Suche habe ich als technischer Laie Spybot + YAW3.5final + Ad-Aware6.0 eingesetzt, allerdings ohne Ergebnis. Für den betreffenden Zeitraum sind auch keine Ereignisse mehr ersichtlich. Welche Internet-Seiten mein Vater aufgesucht läßt sich auch nicht mehr nachvollziehen, da keine Cookies etc. mehr vorhanden sind. Da der Inhalteanbieter der Mehrwertdienstleistungsnummer nach dem Urteil des LG Nürnberg-Fürth v. 27.03.2003 für das ordnungsgemäße Zustandekommen des "Dienstvertrages" die Beweislast trägt, spielt dies auch wohl keine große Rolle mehr. Zudem läßt sich der Urteilsbegründung entnehmen, daß dem Verbraucher ohnehin nicht zugemutet werden kann, daß er einen Dialer für Beweiszwecke auf seiner Festplatte läßt.

Die "Speed Work GmbH" steht anscheinend im engen Zusammenhang mit der bekannten "Tele Team Work GmbH", da die  "Speed Work GmbH" auch in 24955 Flensburg Harrislee, Am Oxer 11, residiert und in unmittelbarer Nachbarschaft in 24955 Flensburg Harrislee, Am Oxer 7, die "Tele Team Work GmbH". Zudem ist auf der Internetseite www......de, deren Domaininhaber die "Tele Team Work GmbH" ist, ein Copyright-Vermerk der "Speed Work GmbH" zu finden. Schließlich ist der administrative Ansprechpartner, ein gewisser Herr ....., von der "Tele Team Work GmbH"-Seite www.....de und der  "Speed Work GmbH"-Seite www........de identisch.

Gruß
Neuer Geschädigter

_Name und URLs gelöscht, siehe  NUB _


----------



## Anonymous (13 August 2003)

Neuer Geschädigter schrieb:
			
		

> Die "Speed Work GmbH" steht anscheinend im engen Zusammenhang mit der bekannten "Tele Team Work GmbH"...


In diesem Zusammenhang darf freundlichst davor gewarnt werden, öffentlich durch unbestätigte Behauptungen auch juristische Personen in Misskredit zu bringen - kostenpflichtige Abmahngefahr für den Forumbetreiber!
@Neuer Geschädigter
Bis zum Frühjahr 2003 trieb die Tele Team Work _AsP_ aus Dänemark ihr Dialerunwesen - was nun die Tele Team Work _GmbH_ in Flensburg damit zu tun haben soll könntest Du mir nach Registrierung gerne per PN erklären.
Zum ersten Teil Deines Postings halte mich lieber zurück - wenn das immer so einfach wäre, bräuchte ja niemand mehr zu bezahlen?!


----------



## Raimund (13 August 2003)

*Teleconnections*

 
@anna,

vielleicht dient das der Wahrheitsfindung:

http://www.teltarif.de/forum/a-talkline/1414-3.html

... oder das:

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&i...amwork+gmbh&btnG=Google+Suche&meta=lr=lang_de

... oder vielleicht hier:

LINK]http://www.anwaltskanzlei-boehm.de/laufende_Verfahren/Verfahren_190-Dialer/Gutachten.pdf

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Anonymous (13 August 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Neuer Geschädigter schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Anna

Laut DENIC ist der administrative Ansprechpartner für gewisse Domains der "Speed Work GmbH" und der "Tele Team Work GmbH" eine identische natürliche Person, die zufälligerweise eine Adresse in Dänemark hat, die auch zufälligerweise mit der von Tele Team Work ApS identisch ist (Gydevang 39-41, DK-3450 Alleroed). Juristische Personen wurden nicht in Mißkredit gebracht. Welche Rückschlüsse ein Leser aus diesen Tatsachen ziehen kann, ist jedem selbst überlassen.

Im übrigen wurde eine Revision gegen das Urteil des LG Nürnberg-Fürth v. 27.03.2003, AZ 11 S 8162/02, nicht zugelassen (auch wenn es nicht jedem gefällt).

Neuer Geschädigter
Dipl.-Wirtschaftsjurist


----------



## Anonymous (13 August 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> (auch wenn es nicht jedem gefällt)
> Neuer Geschädigter
> Dipl.-Wirtschaftsjurist


 Nur damit Du meine Beiträge nicht in den falschen Hals bekommst - "anna" ist möglichst neutral hier vertreten und gehört keiner Lobby an. Immerhin hast Du mir Material geboten, dass mich im eigenen Interesse geradezu zum Recherchieren auffordert.
@Raimund, danke!


----------



## Anonymous (13 August 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Im übrigen wurde eine Revision gegen das Urteil des LG Nürnberg-Fürth v. 27.03.2003, AZ 11 S 8162/02, nicht zugelassen (auch wenn es nicht jedem gefällt).



Ist denn bekannt, ob eine Revision eingelegt wurde? Das wäre ja dann das OLG Nürnberg.


----------



## AmiRage (13 August 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ist denn bekannt, ob eine Revision eingelegt wurde? Das wäre ja dann das OLG Nürnberg.


Wenn sie nicht zugelassen wurde, dann kann wohl kaum Revision eingelegt worden sein.

http://www.justiz.bayern.de/olgn/rspr/pdf/u_11s8162_02.pdf

AFAIK würde nur Nichtzulassungsbeschwerde beim BGH (?) bleiben.


----------



## Anonymous (14 August 2003)

Die "Speed Work GmbH" und die "Tele Team Work GmbH" stehen zwar nicht in den Branchenverzeichnissen von Hamburg und Flensburg, aber dafür kann man unter der informativen Internetseite

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/20/0,1872,2042804,00.html

ein Bild von einem Mitarbeiter der dänischen Muttergesellschaft "Tele Team Work ApS"  betrachten, der natürlich nichts von 0190-Dialern weiß.

Über die Handelsregister der Amtsgerichte Flensburg und Hamburg werden sich wohl noch weitere interessante Informationen ergeben ...
Identität der Geschäftsführer, Konzernstruktur, Offenlegung der Jahres- bzw. Konzernabschlüsse ab 2001 ...


----------



## dvill (17 August 2003)

Die scheinen sich wirklich mit Dialern nicht auszukennen, besser gesagt, mit den gesetzlichen Grundlagen dieses Gewerbes. Die haben sich letzten Freitag geändert, deren Angebote leider nicht.

Damit hat sich dieser Laden für meine erste Beschwerde bei der RegTP nach dem neuen Recht qualifiziert.

Ich habe meinen TestPC mit

http://www.techsmith.de/download/snagitfreetrial.asp

ausgestattet, um einfach eine komplette Dialerinstallation dokumentieren zu können. Am Ende bekommt man ein ca. 50 MB grosses AVI-Filmchen mit alle Abläufen, Systemveränderungen usw., aus dem man wieder einzelne Hardcopies machen kann.

Ich sollte dann nach den 10 Tagen eine Auskunft erhalten, wer hinter der verwendeten 0190-Nummer steckt. Der Film bietet reichlich Grundlage für die Vermutung von Ordnungswidrigkeiten oder auch mehr, um mal ganz vorsichtig zu formulieren. Das wird dann von der RegTP an die zuständigen Behörden weitergeleitet, wenn die schon so weit sind.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (17 August 2003)

anna schrieb:



> Nur damit Du meine Beiträge nicht in den falschen Hals bekommst - "anna" ist möglichst neutral hier vertreten und gehört keiner Lobby an. Immerhin hast Du mir Material geboten, dass mich im eigenen Interesse geradezu zum Recherchieren auffordert.



 :gruebel:


----------



## Anonymous (19 August 2003)

@Gast;

Lieber Gast,

vermutlich handelt es sich bei anna um ein Mitglied, welches uneigennützig den Eigennutz fördert. Nach langer Analyse habe ich mich zu dieser Deutung geneigt.
Nichtsdestotrotz bestätigen Ausnahmen die Regel.
Im Zweifelsfalle einfach nicht ignorieren!


----------



## Neuer Geschädigter (19 August 2003)

*"Konzern"*

Zu dem o.g. "Konzern" gehört auch die "Media Work GmbH", vgl. h**p://www.f......de (incl. Popup). Ohne DSL sollte man den Links besser nicht nachgehen...

Neuer Geschädigter

_Der Link wurde aus mehreren Gründen entfernt, Gefährdung unerfahrener User,
 und kommerzieller  Link/Jugendschutz, siehe NUB, der gleiche Link wurde schon an anderer Stelle editiert
Fragen oder Infos zu solchen Links nur per PN an  Admin/Mod_


----------



## Smigel (20 August 2003)

Spätestens wenn man die Dialer der genannten Firmen vergleicht ist einem klar das das aus der gleichen Quelle kommt.


----------



## Anonymous (17 September 2003)

*Speed Work , NexNet und 0190 016342*

Hallo,
bin auch betroffen, aber mit einer anderen Nummer.
0190 016342 gehört aber laut NexNet auch Speed Work, Spaldingstr. 210 in Hamburg. Die rücken nur die Postadresse raus. 
Ich soll mich auf dem Postweg an Speedwork wenden. 
Bringt doch bix, da doese Adresse bestimmt nur ein Briefkasten ist, dacht ich mir. Nun habe ich mal recherchiert und habe über den Neurodermitis
Bund (auch Spaldingstr. 210) die Telefonnummer des Hausmeisters bekommen. Der erzählte mir, daß Speedwork im 6. Stock  bei einer Fa. Tankmobil in Untermiete haust.
Spadlingstr. 210 ist ein großer Bürokomplex, mir x Firmen.
Hier einige Telefonnummern:
Hausmeister Spaldingstr. 210 
wenn man in Google nach Spaldingstr. 210 sucht, dann bekommt man
sehr viele Hits betreffend den Neurodermitisbund. Vereinzelt aber auch
Hits betreffend anderen Firmen die dort ansässig sind 
Gefunden habe ich: Firma 3H Int. Spedition  
Büroservice Spangenmacher  (hoppla, diese Büroservicefirmen
machen doch so was wie Postweiterleitung und Telefondienst für viele Briefkastenfirmen....)
Was mich wunder war: nirgends ein Hit für Fa. Speed Work oder Tankmobil
Auch im Telefonbuch der Post ist nix zu finden

Also Leute: 
....,  evtl auch die anderen Firmen deren Telefonnummer ich gefunden habe und postet eure Ergebnise dann anschließend.

Ich bin zufällig im Oktober geschäftlich in Hamburg.
Da werd ich die Spaldingstr. mal aufsuchen und versuchen das Büro von
Speed Work zu finden.

CU.    Uli7 :argue:

_ Persönliche Daten gelöscht, siehe NUB , ebenfalls der Aufruf zur Belästigung 
unbeteiligter Personen tf/Moderator _


----------



## Insider (17 September 2003)

Das posten von Telefonnummern und Namen Dritter ist doch lt. NUB hier nicht erwünscht, oder? Jedenfalls finde ich es füchterlich, dass hier zum Telefonterror von einem unbekannten User aufgefordert wird - die Mods werdens doch bestimmt bald richten?!

Ja, die Speed Work 0190 hat den Büroraum nur angemietet - der steht jedoch leer. Verantwortlich für die Aktivitäten ist die Tele Team Work AsP in Dänemark. Die "Niederlassung" in Hamburg ist tatsächlich nur ein Briefkasten.
@Uli7, wie bist´n an die Information gekommen, dass die Nummer 0190 016342 denen gehört - hast Du das von DTMS/NexNet schriftlich? Wann ist Dein Schaden entstanden - vor dem 15.08.03?


----------



## technofreak (17 September 2003)

Insider schrieb:
			
		

> Das posten von Telefonnummern und Namen Dritter ist doch lt. NUB hier nicht erwünscht, oder? J



das ist nur nicht erwünscht, sondern laut NUB schlicht verboten. Als Info: das Doppelposting ist im 
Keller gelandet. 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (17 September 2003)

Insider schrieb:
			
		

> Das posten von Telefonnummern und Namen Dritter ist doch lt. NUB hier nicht erwünscht, oder? Jedenfalls finde ich es füchterlich, dass hier zum Telefonterror von einem unbekannten User aufgefordert wird - die Mods werdens doch bestimmt bald richten?!



Normalerweies ist der Virenscanner doch bei sowas ein wenig fixer?!

 :splat:


----------



## technofreak (17 September 2003)

Auch Virenscanner hat eine ganz kleine Nebenbeschäftigung: Seine Brötchen verdienen , 
genauso wie alle anderen Admin/Mods. Nicht jeder hat die Möglichkeit auf Arbeitgeberskosten
ständig während der Arbeitszeit zu surfen.
tf


----------



## Neuer Geschädigter (17 September 2003)

*Re: Speed Work , NexNet und 0190 016342*



			
				uli7 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> bin auch betroffen, aber mit einer anderen Nummer.
> 0190 016342 gehört aber laut NexNet auch Speed Work, Spaldingstr. 210 in Hamburg. Die rücken nur die Postadresse raus.
> Ich soll mich auf dem Postweg an Speedwork wenden.
> ...




@Uli7

Die Adresse der Hamburger Zweigstelle der Speed Work GmbH ist unerheblich und dient lediglich zur Desorientierung der Geschädigten. Maßgeblich ist der Sitz dieser GmbH in Flensburg (vgl. Handelsregister). Über den ungefährlichen Link www.hammaburg.net kann man ein Photo des Bürogebäudes in der Spaldingstr. 210 betrachten. Die anderen Mietparteien in diesem Gebäude gehören aber wohl nicht zum Tele Team Work Konzern. 
Ich persönlich habe die außergerichtliche Korrespondenz mit der Intrum Justititia AG beendet (bzw. Nexnet GmbH) und warte nun auf den möglichen Mahnbescheid ...


----------



## Insider (17 September 2003)

Neuer Geschädigter schrieb:
			
		

> [Maßgeblich ist der Sitz dieser GmbH in Flensburg (vgl. Handelsregister)


Dort ist aber die Speedwork nach HH abgemeldet und die Gewerbepost in HH nie angekommen.


			
				Neuer Geschädigter schrieb:
			
		

> ... warte nun auf den möglichen Mahnbescheid ...


 :thumb:


----------



## Anonymous (17 September 2003)

Insider schrieb:
			
		

> Neuer Geschädigter schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@ Insider

zwei kurze Fragen:

1. Seit wann ist denn die Speed Work GmbH nicht mehr im Handelsregister des AG Flensburg eingetragen? [wenn ich über den Unternehmensinformationsservice www.gbi.de (ungefährlicher Link) bei der Schnellsuche die Begriffe "Speed Work GmbH" in Kombination mit "Hamburg" eingebe, kommt kein Ergebnis, aber dafür mit "Flensburg", Stand: Juli 2003]

2. Was ist mit "Gewerbepost" gemeint?


----------



## Insider (18 September 2003)

zu 1.) die Speed Work hatte am 2.6.03 in Flensburg ihre Sitzverlegung nach HH registrieren lassen. Zumindest bis zum 26.08.03 ist in HH keine Anmeldung registriert. Für die Sitzverlegung selbst ist der Gewerbetreibende verantwortlich - automatisch geht das nur innerhalb einer Stadt.
zu 2.) nimms nicht so ernst - womöglich wollten die Dänen ihre Gewerbepost ja mit der gelben Post versenden. Allerdings muss (bin mir aber nicht sicher) der Vertreter einer Firma bei der Gewerbeanmeldung persönlich im Amt erscheinen - im bayerischen Nirwana ist das jedenfalls so.


----------



## Neuer Geschädigter (18 September 2003)

Insider schrieb:
			
		

> zu 1.) die Speed Work hatte am 2.6.03 in Flensburg ihre Sitzverlegung nach HH registrieren lassen. Zumindest bis zum 26.08.03 ist in HH keine Anmeldung registriert. Für die Sitzverlegung selbst ist der Gewerbetreibende verantwortlich - automatisch geht das nur innerhalb einer Stadt.
> zu 2.) nimms nicht so ernst - womöglich wollten die Dänen ihre Gewerbepost ja mit der gelben Post versenden. Allerdings muss (bin mir aber nicht sicher) der Vertreter einer Firma bei der Gewerbeanmeldung persönlich im Amt erscheinen - im bayerischen Nirwana ist das jedenfalls so.




§ 13h Abs. 2 S. 1 HGB: "Wird die Hauptniederlassung oder der Sitz aus dem Bezirk des Gerichts der bisherigen Hauptniederlassung oder des bisherigen Sitzes verlegt, so hat dieses unverzüglich von Amts wegen die Verlegung dem Gericht der neuen Hauptniederlassung oder des neuen Sitzes mitzuteilen."
Demnach ist das AG Flensburg der o.g. Mitteilungspflicht nicht nachgekommen oder das zuständige AG in HH hat durch Prüfung festgestellt, daß die Sitzverlegung nicht ordnungsgemäß erfolgte und dementsprechend die Verlegung nicht eingetragen.
Daher hat die Sitzverlegung nach § 54 Abs. 3 GmbHG keine rechtliche Wirkung, solange dieser Umstand nicht im Handelsregister des zuständigen AG in HH eingetragen ist. Maßgeblich bleibt damit der Sitz in Flensburg bis die Eintragung erfolgt.


[/b]


----------



## Anonymous (18 September 2003)

*Sorry,wollte nicht zum Telefonterror aufrufen...*

Sorry....
Ich wollte natürlich nicht zum Telefonterror gegen Unbeteiligte aufrufen.

Daß die Rufnummer 0190 016342 einer Fa. Speed Work gehört,das hab ich von 
NexNet Schriftlich vorliegen (email)
Mein Schaden entstand am 15.07.2003 um 8:30 Uhr in der Früh....
Ist etwas kompliziert.....
Wir hatten Besuch zu der Zeit, der uns beim Umzug half.
Am fraglichen Tag war der Besucher allein zu Hause und verschaffte sich mit meinem
Laptop Zugang zum Internet. Er hat sich evtl. einen Dialer eingefangen... ??
Jedenfalls versicherte er mir glaubhaft, dass er nichts derartiges bemerkt hat.
Als ich den Laptop untersuchte, fand ich zwar mehrere Dialer, aber keinen, der
die betreffende Rufnummer wählt.(0190 016342). Nichts, absolut Nichts gefunden,
was auf die Uhrzeit und/oder diese Rufnummer verweist.
Frage an euch alle:  Wer weiss etwas über den von mir gesuchten und nicht gefundenen Dialer ?
Ich würde mir diesen Dialer, falls es ihn wirklich gibt, gerne runterladen und schauen
wie er sich verhält (ob etwa ein Selfkiller).  Die 0190 Nummern hab ich mir mittlerweile
sperren lassen.....

Was tun genen all diesen Sumpf, ich meine Speed Work Hamburg oder Flensburg oder sonstwo... oder nirgendwo...
Wenn Speed Work nur ein Alias für  Tele Team Work AsP in Dänemark ist, wie kann man diesen wiederlichen
Dänen denn an die Karre fahren ?  Wenn nötig auch auf eine alternative Art.... (muß nicht 100 % legal sein...)
Die Wut über diese Leute ist bei mir grenzenlos.
Noch ne Frage: Inwieweit besteht denn ein Zusammenhang zwischen NexNet, DTMS und dieser dubiosen Inkassofirma
und deren Anwälten Axmaul...  mann... muß das ein Sumpf sein.....
Haben die alle ein gemeinsames Konto ?  Tauschen die evtl sogar die Unterwäsche untereinander ?   

Wer hat denn eine gute Idee, wie man diese Dänen platt machen könnte ?

CU Uli7


----------



## Insider (18 September 2003)

Neuer Geschädigter schrieb:
			
		

> § 13h Abs. 2 S. 1 HGB: "Wird die Hauptniederlassung oder der Sitz aus dem Bezirk des Gerichts der bisherigen Hauptniederlassung oder des bisherigen Sitzes verlegt, so hat dieses unverzüglich von Amts wegen die Verlegung dem Gericht der neuen Hauptniederlassung oder des neuen Sitzes mitzuteilen."
> Demnach ist das AG Flensburg der o.g. Mitteilungspflicht nicht nachgekommen oder das zuständige AG in HH hat durch Prüfung festgestellt, daß die Sitzverlegung nicht ordnungsgemäß erfolgte und dementsprechend die Verlegung nicht eingetragen.
> Daher hat die Sitzverlegung nach § 54 Abs. 3 GmbHG keine rechtliche Wirkung, solange dieser Umstand nicht im Handelsregister des zuständigen AG in HH eingetragen ist. Maßgeblich bleibt damit der Sitz in Flensburg bis die Eintragung erfolgt.


Danke für die Erklärung - echt konstruktiv! Dann gehe ich mal davon aus, dass die Speed Work jetzt immernoch in Flensburg ansässig ist (zumindest gewerberechtlich), es sei denn die Sitzverlegung hatte man sich anders überlegt und das Gewerbe ganz abgemeldet - das wäre dann ja neu zu recherchieren.


----------



## Anonymous (18 September 2003)

*Re: Sorry,wollte nicht zum Telefonterror aufrufen...*



			
				Ulli7 schrieb:
			
		

> CU Uli7


Hallo Ulli, Du 1000er! Haste den Thread 1.000 nicht gelesen?


----------



## KatzenHai (18 September 2003)

*Re: Sorry,wollte nicht zum Telefonterror aufrufen...*



			
				Ulli7 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Wir hatten Besuch zu der Zeit, der uns beim Umzug half.
> Am fraglichen Tag war der Besucher allein zu Hause und verschaffte sich mit meinem
> Laptop Zugang zum Internet. Er hat sich evtl. einen Dialer eingefangen... ??
> ...



Nicht böse gemeint, aber die Reaktion ist nicht ganz unüblich - "Ich habe nix gemerkt!"

Ich kenne aus leidiger Erfahrung mit Jugendlichen eine hier ggf. passende Geschichte: Nicht an den PC gedurft, wegen günstigen Surfens aber über das Verbot hinweg gesetzt, als alleine. Dialer gefangen und (mit hochroten Ohren) schnell wieder entfernt. Nachher dann die Unschuld vom Lande ...

Ich kenne den Besuch natürlich nicht und will nichts unterstellen. Vor einer *gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung* würde ich dies aber zur eigenen Risikoabschätzung prüfen ...


----------



## Anonymous (18 September 2003)

*Re: Sorry,wollte nicht zum Telefonterror aufrufen...*



			
				Ulli7 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Speed Work nur ein Alias für  Tele Team Work AsP in Dänemark ist, wie kann man diesen wiederlichen
> Dänen denn an die Karre fahren ?  Wenn nötig auch auf eine alternative Art.... (muß nicht 100 % legal sein...)



Ich kann dich gut verstehen und denke, diese Seite hier, ist genau das, was du suchst. Ich hab' jedenfalls gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht.


----------



## Anonymous (18 September 2003)

*hmmm*

@anna :  was ist denn thread1000 ??
              wo finde ich deisen thread ?

@ Antares : echt lustig... nachdem ich zuerst sehr erschrocken war,
                  über das was sich hinter deinem Link auftut...
                  so extrem bin ich nun wirklich nicht.

zur Frage über meinen Besucher, ob er evtl doch nicht ganz unschuldig und den dialer evtl gelöscht hat:
Antwort: Nein, er ist niemals so versiert, daß er Spuren eines Dialers beseitigen könnte.... 
Habe auch in C:\windows\temp  nix verdächtiges gefunden...
Wie sieht es denn mit registry Einträgen aus ?  Hinterlassen alle Dialer
Einträge ? wenn ja wo ungefähr ?

Andere Frage: hat irgendjemand schon mal mit dieser Nummer :
0190 016 432 einen Dialer gesehen ?

Andere Frage:  kann man eigentlich seine eigenen Aufwände (Zeit, Porto, etc..)  Der NexNet oder DTMS oder Intrum in Rechnung stellen ?

mfg Uli


----------



## Anonymous (18 September 2003)

*sorry, falsche nummer angegeben*

Andere Frage: hat irgendjemand schon mal mit dieser Nummer : 
0190 016 432 einen Dialer gesehen ? 

die Nummer lautet 0190 016 342 !!!

mfg Uli


----------



## Wagi (18 September 2003)

Tag Leute !
Auch ich wurde anscheinend von der Speed Work GmbH "bedienstleistet". Über die Suchfunktion von XP kann man nach Dateien suchen, welche am strittigen Tag verändert bzw. erstellt wurden. 
Bei mir fand ich Software bzw. einen Link namens "Sexy Girls" mit entsprechendem Icon. 
Verlinkt wird man mit der Seite h**p://www.xxxxx9.de  (.de ?? glaube ich, bin mir jetzt nicht so sicher...).  
Ich habe diese Seite niemals bewusst aufgerufen, erst nachdem ich die überteuerte Rechnung bekam, begann ich nachzuforschen.
Ich nehme an, dass sich der Dialer von dieser Seite installiert hat, bzw. die Verbindung hergestellt wurde, während die Seite im Hintergrund lief. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie sehr sowas im Hintergrund ablaufen kann, aber ich weiß, niemals ein Angebot über 10€/min angenommen zu haben. :roll:

Beim Editieren Link vorsichtshalber selbst deaktiviert !!!

*[Virenscanner: Den "deaktivierten" Link noch ein wenig unkenntlich gemacht, da a) kommerziell und b) jugendgefährdend]*


----------



## Der Jurist (18 September 2003)

@ Wagi

Zu den Möglichkeiten: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2545 und wie man damit umgehen kann.


----------



## Anonymous (19 September 2003)

*Re: hmmm*



			
				von_Uli7 schrieb:
			
		

> @anna :  was ist denn thread1000 ??
> wo finde ich deisen thread ?


 http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=25694#25694

Zu Deinen Fragen - mit der angewendeten Nummer habe ich persönlich noch nichts erlebt. Allerdings mit der Speed Work 01900 und deren Tele Team Work AsP (TTW). Gib´ doch einfach mal Suchbegriffe hier im Forum ein. Gerde unter TTW wirst Du sehr viele Informationen erhalten.
Einen Dialer selbst kann man aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach nicht finden - eher nur so eine Verbindungshilfsdatei zum Service "eingang.." oder evtl. dann doch die erotikacces.exe (evtl. als gepakte Datei).
Deine Aufwandsentschädigung bei Deinem Spezl musst Du ihm ggü. geltend machen. Sollte er am Ende als Sieger bei einem Gerichtsverfahren heraus kommen, könnte er diese Kosten dann der Gegenseite in Rechnung stellen - aber erst dann (stimmt das Jurist?)


----------



## Dino (19 September 2003)

@Uli7

Das Ding mit dem Besucher, der mal eben die INet-Verbindung nutzte, dürfte so etwas wie ein Klassiker sein. Das sollte einigen zu denken geben, deren Computer ggf. für andere zugänglich ist. Oftmals ist es nicht damit getan, die Zugangsdaten der eigenen INet-Verbindung zu verbergen, denn manch einer kann via einer 0800er-Einwahl seines eigenen Providers von jedem Telefonanschluss aus auf eigene Kosten ins INet. Was eigentlich ok ist, denn er zahlt selbst die Kosten. Das Problem aber sieht man in Deinem Fall: Ein Dialer, den er sich bei seiner Surfsession möglicherweise einfängt, geht dann auf die Rechnung des Anschlussbesitzers.
Immerhin hast Du den Verursacher, auch wenn dieser wahrscheinlich nicht der eigentlich Schuldige ist.


----------



## Neuer Geschädigter (19 September 2003)

Wagi schrieb:
			
		

> Tag Leute !
> Auch ich wurde anscheinend von der Speed Work GmbH "bedienstleistet". Über die Suchfunktion von XP kann man nach Dateien suchen, welche am strittigen Tag verändert bzw. erstellt wurden.
> Bei mir fand ich Software bzw. einen Link namens "Sexy Girls" mit entsprechendem Icon.
> Verlinkt wird man mit der Seite h**p://www.xxxxx9.de  (.de ?? glaube ich, bin mir jetzt nicht so sicher...).
> ...



@ Wagi

Zu welchem Zeitpunkt wurde bei Dir diese "Dienstleistung" erbracht?
Bei mir war es Mitte März 2003 an zwei Tagen (drei kurze Einwahlen: € 170).
Um welche 01900-Nr. handelt es sich?
Wie weit ist bei Dir die außergerichtliche Korrespondenz mit der Intrum Justitia Inkasso AG (bzw. Nexnet GmbH) fortgeschritten?


----------



## Wagi (20 September 2003)

@ neuer Geschädigter 

Habe Dir in einer PN alles notwendige erzählt. Ich habe den Verdacht, dass die einschlägig bekannten Gemüsegärtner aus Berlin hier mitlesen. Daher will ich nicht, dass diese Antworten, bevor ich meine Briefe abgeschickt habe ...

Wo ist Comedian ? :cry:


----------



## technofreak (20 September 2003)

Wagi schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist C..... ?


das ist jetzt schon das zweite Mal , daß du diese Frage stellst!!!!
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=25807#25807

Woher weißt du eigentlich von C1 ? Dein Beitritt ist am *31.8 *erfolgt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=24097#24097


			
				Wagi schrieb:
			
		

> Also, auch uch bin in eine sog. Dialerfalle getappt. Das erste Mal, dass ich Coll. .



Wenn du jetzt damit kommst, daß du als als Gast vorher hier mitgelesen hättest, 
wärest du wohl kaum in eine Dialerfalle getappt.....

C1  hat sich am* 3.8. * mit Schwefel und Pulverdampf vom Forum verabschiedet indem
 er über 60 seiner  Postings  gelöscht hat (ein bisher einmaliger Vorgang)
 Warum fragst du also nach jemandem dessen Beiträge  du  gar nicht kennen kannst? 
Falls dich jemand auf diesen Namen aufmerksam gemacht hat, dann sollte der Betreffende wohl wissen,
daß es C1 eigene Entscheidung war , aus dem Forum auszutreten. Weitere Fragen nach dem 
Verbleib sind daher sinnlos. 

tf


----------



## Wagi (20 September 2003)

Uiuiuih ! Entschuldige, dass ich die Frage nach für mich unzureichender Antwort wiederholt habe.

Tja, bei genauem hinsehen dürftest auch Du feststellen, dass er nicht alle Postings gelöscht hat. 

Sein vermeintlicher Versuch zuvor gezahlte Verbindungsentgelte zurück zu verlangen, ist immer noch dem Forum mit dem Thema "Geldwäsche-Anzeige gegen Telekom - der Anzeigentext" zu entnehmen (bzw. entsprechenden Links). Auch weiterhin nach seinem Austritt.
Daher mein, meiner Meinung nach berechtigtes, Interesse an dem Fortgang des beschriebenen Falles. Schließlich wäre gerade dieser Fall wegweisend für die Weiterentwicklung sämtlicher anrüchiger Dialerpraktiken.

In die Dialerfalle bin ich Ende Mai getappt. Wie bereits erwähnt, habe ich erst nach dem Eingang der Telekomrechnung davon erfahren.

Nexnet hat sich erst 8 Wochen nach der angeblichen Verbindung an mich gewandt.  Womit ich mit der Rechnung bei Ende Juli angelangt wäre.
Bitte sag mir, wenn es Dir zu schnell geht. Ich werde Dir den Kalender gerne nochmal erklären.

Wie lange ich damals mitgelesen habe, bevor ich mich angemeldet habe, ist aufgrund der Nachvollziehbarkeit der Beiträge Comedians somit belanglos. Vielen Dank, für die Aufklärung. Weitere Fragen nach dem Verbleib der zuvor genannten Person meinerseits werden nicht erfolgen.

Sorry, wenn ich Dich geweckt habe --- Schlaf weiter.


----------



## technofreak (20 September 2003)

Wagi schrieb:
			
		

> Uiuiuih ! Entschuldige, dass ich die Frage nach für mich unzureichender Antwort wiederholt habe.
> 
> Tja, bei genauem hinsehen dürftest auch Du feststellen, dass er nicht alle Postings gelöscht hat.
> .....
> Sorry, wenn ich Dich geweckt habe --- Schlaf weiter.



Was war an der Antwort unzureichend? da du ja offensichtlich so genau Bescheid weißt , und 
anscheinend den Eklat mitbekommen hast , kann umso mehr deine Frage nur als Provokation verstanden werden.

Auch die Abschlußbemerkung kannst du dir sparen. andernfalls geht das bereits in Richtung
 Flaming und die Sitten  bestimmter anderer Foren, in denen du ja jederzeit dich mit C1 in Verbindung setzen
 kannst und ihn selbst befragen kannst erübrigen dies: 
(wurde dir von raimund mitgeteilt) 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=25811#25811


----------



## Wagi (20 September 2003)

Nein, was einem Eklat zugrunde liegt, weiß ich nicht. Kann ich mir zwar was drunter vorstellen, aber wissen was vorgefallen ist, was C. zu seinem Austritt bewegte, weiß ich nicht.

Warum sollte ich denn boshaftig provozieren ?? Irgendwelche Zweifel, auf welcher Seite ich stehe ?? Ich weiß echt nicht, warum Du so abgehst ...


----------



## technofreak (20 September 2003)

Die Tatsache , daß jemand in  erheblicher Zahl seine Postings löscht , dürfte wohl ausreichend sein,
als Hinweis für einen Eklat. 
Dass dies wohl kaum in gutem Einvernehmen  erfolgt ist, dürfte damit auch klar sein, weiter hat er 
obendrein *selber* die Begründung für seinen Austritt gelöscht, es ist nicht unsere
 Aufgabe dafür weitere Erklärungen zu geben

Weitere Fragen an den Betreffenden selber. Bei Teltarif kannst du ihn ja selber direkt fragen.


----------



## Anonymous (22 September 2003)

*neues von intrum*

Hallo,
lese seit einiger Zeit interessiert die Artikel im Forum. Habe ebenfalls ein Problem mit dtms Ag, bzw. NexNet bzw. intrum iustitia.

Bei mir macht intrum geltend, dass dtms nur die Verbindung zur Verfügung gestellt hat, nicht aber für den Inhalt des Dienstanbieters (Speed Work) verantwortlich ist. Hat jemand von Euch bereist Erfahrungen damit gesammelt, inwieweit ich bei einer ungewollten Dialereinwahl (dies wurde mir sogar durch NexNet bestätigt) für die Kosten der Realisierung der technischen Verbindung (welche komischerweise dem Betrag des Dienstanbieters entspricht) haften kann, bzw. wie die dahingehende Beweislastverteilung in einem Gerichtsverfahren liegt?

Danke!


----------



## Der Jurist (22 September 2003)

*Re: neues von intrum*



			
				interessierter Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> lese seit einiger Zeit interessiert die Artikel im Forum. Habe ebenfalls ein Problem mit dtms Ag, bzw. NexNet bzw. intrum iustitia.
> 
> Bei mir macht intrum geltend, dass dtms nur die Verbindung zur Verfügung gestellt hat, nicht aber für den Inhalt des Dienstanbieters (Speed Work) verantwortlich ist. Hat jemand von Euch bereist Erfahrungen damit gesammelt, inwieweit ich bei einer ungewollten Dialereinwahl (dies wurde mir sogar durch NexNet bestätigt) für die Kosten der Realisierung der technischen Verbindung (welche komischerweise dem Betrag des Dienstanbieters entspricht) haften kann, bzw. wie die dahingehende Beweislastverteilung in einem Gerichtsverfahren liegt?
> ...




http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=17538#17538 war meine Antwort auf die Geschichte mit der Vermietung, etwa in der Mitte des Textes


----------



## Neuer Geschädigter (22 September 2003)

*Re: neues von intrum*



			
				interessierter Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> lese seit einiger Zeit interessiert die Artikel im Forum. Habe ebenfalls ein Problem mit dtms Ag, bzw. NexNet bzw. intrum iustitia.
> 
> Bei mir macht intrum geltend, dass dtms nur die Verbindung zur Verfügung gestellt hat, nicht aber für den Inhalt des Dienstanbieters (Speed Work) verantwortlich ist. Hat jemand von Euch bereist Erfahrungen damit gesammelt, inwieweit ich bei einer ungewollten Dialereinwahl (dies wurde mir sogar durch NexNet bestätigt) für die Kosten der Realisierung der technischen Verbindung (welche komischerweise dem Betrag des Dienstanbieters entspricht) haften kann, bzw. wie die dahingehende Beweislastverteilung in einem Gerichtsverfahren liegt?
> ...



Die Nexnet GmbH hat Dir bestätigt, daß die Dialereinwahl _ungewollt_ war???

Aufgrund der neueren Rechtsprechung liegt die Beweislast für die bewußte Inanspruchnahme der "Dienstleistung" grundsätzlich beim Anbieter bzw. Inkassounternehmen.


----------



## technofreak (22 September 2003)

*Re: neues von intrum*



			
				Neuer Geschädigter schrieb:
			
		

> Aufgrund der neueren Rechtsprechung liegt die Beweislast für die
> bewußte Inanspruchnahme der "Dienstleistung" grundsätzlich beim Anbieter bzw. Inkassounternehmen.



Dies sind Einzelentscheidungen auf AG und LG Ebene also ohne Grundsatzbedeutung.
So erfreulich diese Entscheidungen sein mögen, sie haben hoffentlich Signalwirkung, sie sind nicht
bindend für andere Gerichte. Nach wie vor gibt es keine Entscheidungen auf höchster  Ebene. 
Unter dieser Adresse sind alle zur Zeit bekannten und auf jeden Fall alle Entscheidungen 
höherer Instanzen aufgeführt.
http://www.dialerundrecht.de 

tf


----------



## Neuer Geschädigter (22 September 2003)

*Re: neues von intrum*



			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Neuer Geschädigter schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vielleicht hätte ich das Wort "grundsätzlich" unterstreichen sollen (damit es nicht übersehen wird)


----------



## technofreak (22 September 2003)

*Re: neues von intrum*



			
				Neuer Geschädigter schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht hätte ich das Wort "grundsätzlich" unterstreichen sollen (damit es nicht übersehen wird)



Auch Unterstreichung ändert nichts daran , das es *nicht* grundsätzlich ist, und bisher Einzelentscheidungen sind.

tf


----------



## Neuer Geschädigter (22 September 2003)

*Re: neues von intrum*



			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Neuer Geschädigter schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Von höchstrichterlichen Grundsatzurteilen war nie die Rede. Auch ich begrüße es, daß inzwischen die Mehrheit der bisherigen Einzelentscheidungen grundsätzlich zugunsten der Verbraucher ausfallen.


----------



## Anonymous (22 September 2003)

*Danke*

Hallo,
vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort und den "Mustertext"!

NexNet hat mir natürlich nicht die ungewollte Dialereinwahl bestätigt, aber zumindest das die Verbindung mit dem Computer über einen Dialer zustande gekommen ist. Das ist doch immerhin schon etwas!   

Habe mich jetzt beim Forum angemeldet (mara) melde mich wieder wenn es was neues gibt (habe zunächst intrum aufgefordert mit ihre Legitimation vorzulegen, bevor ich weiter zur Angelegenheit Stellung nehme)!


----------



## Der Jurist (22 September 2003)

@ mara

Das ist auch noch interessant zum Vertragsschluss bei Einsatz eines Dialers: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2545


----------



## Neuer Geschädigter (2 Oktober 2003)

*Eine Hand weiß nicht, was die andere tut*

Nachdem mich vor mehreren Monaten die Intrum Justitia Inkasso GmbH und die dtms AG mittels eines Einzelverbindungsnachweises über Datum, Beginn, Dauer, Zielrufnummer, Netto- und Bruttobetrag sowie den Anbieter der "Dienstleistung" (Speed Work GmbH) informiert hat und ich nach dem Erhalt mehrerer "Textbausteine"-Antworten die Korrespondenz mit den beteiligten Gesellschaften beendet habe, bekomme ich nun das folgende Angebot von der Nexnet GmbH:
"Eine nachträgliche Aufschlüsselung einzelner Verbindungsdaten zum Nachweis der Entgeltforderung (§ 16 TKV) ist kein Einzelverbindungsnachweis im Sinne des § 14 TKV und wird erst  nach Rechnungserstellung vorgenommen. *Für den damit verbundenen Aufwand kann die Nexnet GmbH ein Dienstleistungsentgelt berechnen.

Das Urteil des Landgerichts Berlin vom 02.07.03 (AZ: 26 O 78/03) hat der Nexnet GmbH nicht untersagt, ein Entgelt zu verlangen*."

Daraus ergeben sich zwei Fragen:

Wozu brauche ich eine nachträgliche Aufschlüsselung einzelner Verbindungsdaten i.S.d. § 16 TKV, die laut Nexnet GmbH etwas kosten darf (wenn mir die o.g. Daten schon aus dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis bekannt sind) bzw. gibt es einen Unterschied zw. dem EVN und der nachträglichen Aufschlüsselung?? Verletze ich meine Mitwirkungspflichten, wenn ich den Originalantrag nicht an die Nexnet GmbH zurückschicke?
[/b]


----------



## technofreak (2 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Eine Hand weiß nicht, was die andere tut*



			
				Neuer Geschädigter schrieb:
			
		

> Das Urteil des Landgerichts Berlin vom 02.07.03 (AZ: 26 O 78/03) hat der Nexnet GmbH nicht untersagt, ein Entgelt zu verlangen



Nanu , woanders liest sich das anders   

http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Aktuelles/10072003/body_10072003.html

http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/agberlinwedding080903.htm


> 2. Die Beklagte wird
> verurteilt, die Verbindungsdaten der Telefonverbindung vom 8. Oktober 2002 in der Zeit von 12 bis 13 Uhr
> zur Rufnummer 0190 (...) über einen von der (...) an vermieteten Anschluss für einen Mehrwertdienst
> * ohne Kosten* für den Kläger aufzuschlüsseln.



tf


----------



## Neuer Geschädigter (2 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Eine Hand weiß nicht, was die andere tut*



			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Neuer Geschädigter schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Laut Zitat aus dem an mich gerichteten Schreiben der Nexnet GmbH von Ende September d.J. liegt es aber anscheinend in ihrem Ermessen, ob sie insofern ein Entgelt verlangen kann.


----------



## technofreak (2 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Eine Hand weiß nicht, was die andere tut*



			
				Neuer Geschädigter schrieb:
			
		

> Laut Zitat aus dem an mich gerichteten Schreiben der Nexnet GmbH von Ende September d.J. liegt es aber anscheinend in ihrem Ermessen, ob sie insofern ein Entgelt verlangen kann.



Zwischen dem, was  die nexnet meint und dem was deutsche Richter entscheiden, 
scheint es immer noch keine Übereinstimmung zu geben....

In dem Urteil sehe ich keinen Hinweis auf irgendeine Ermessensentscheidung,
behaupten kann man viel und Papier ist geduldig......

Anscheinend brauchen sie noch ein paar Niederlagen vor Gericht, bevor sie die Entscheidungen 
deutscher Gerichte verstehen und akzeptieren. Lesen scheint ja sowieso nicht ihre Stärke zu sein....
ww


----------



## KatzenHai (4 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Eine Hand weiß nicht, was die andere tut*



			
				Neuer Geschädigter schrieb:
			
		

> (...)Das Urteil des Landgerichts Berlin vom 02.07.03 (AZ: 26 O 78/03) hat der Nexnet GmbH nicht untersagt, ein Entgelt zu verlangen."(...)



Komisch, irgendwie lese ich das anders:



			
				Urteil LG Berlin 26 O 78/03 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. *Der Beklagten wird *es bei Meldung eines für jeden Fall der Zuwiderhandlung festzusetzenden Ordnungsgeldes bis zu € 250.000,00, ersatzweise Ordnungshaft, oder der Ordnungshaft bis zu sechs Monaten, im Falle wiederholter Zuwiderhandlung bis zu insgesamt zwei Monaten, zu verhängen gegen den Geschäftsführer der Beklagten, *untersagt, *zukünftig im geschäftlichen Verkehr in Bezug auf Telekommunikations-Dienstleistungen für die Öffentlichkeit von Verbrauchern, die eine Einwendung gegen die Höhe der in Rechnung gestellten Verbindungsentgelte erheben und die vor dem maßgeblichen Abrechnungszeitraum keine nach Einzelverbindungen aufgeschlüsselte Rechnung verlangt haben, *vor der Aufschlüsselung des in Rechnung gestellten Verbindungsaufkommens *nach den einzelnen Verbindungsdaten gem. §16 TKV *diese Aufschlüsselung von der vorherigen Zahlung eines Entgeltes (hier 23,20 €) abhängig zu machen. *



Falls (!!) dieses Urteil gegen Nexnet erging - was ich nicht prüfen konnte - ist es denen sehr wohl untersagt!

Wer auch immer damals gewonnen hat, möchte sicherlich gerne das Ordnungsgeld zur Fälligkeit bringen. Hat jemand eine Ahnung? Der hier einschlägige Fall von "Neuer Geschädigter" könnte für Nexnet recht teuer werden  :evil: ...

Allerdings: Zu einer *nachträglichen* Erhebung eines Entgelts hat das Urteil tatsächlich nichts gesagt. Aber das steht hier ja wohl auch nicht zur Debatte, oder?!


----------



## haudraufundschluss (4 Oktober 2003)

Neuer Geschädigter schrieb:
			
		

> Eine nachträgliche Aufschlüsselung einzelner Verbindungsdaten zum Nachweis der Entgeltforderung (§ 16 TKV) ist kein Einzelverbindungsnachweis im Sinne des § 14 TKV und wird erst nach Rechnungserstellung vorgenommen. Für den damit verbundenen Aufwand kann die Nexnet GmbH ein Dienstleistungsentgelt berechnen.


Da suchen die aber in den Krümeln. Die Nexnet kennt auch den Unterschied zwischen Einzelverbindungsnachweis und nachträglicher Aufschlüsselung der Verbindungsdaten. Für den Einzelverbindungsnachweis kann die Nexnet dann auch Geld verlangen, wenn man es genau nimmt. Also sollte man sich mit der Bitte um Aufschlüsselung der Verbindungsdaten immer explizit auf §16 TKV beziehen.



			
				Katzenhai schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings: Zu einer nachträglichen Erhebung eines Entgelts hat das Urteil tatsächlich nichts gesagt. Aber das steht hier ja wohl auch nicht zur Debatte, oder?!


Jurist hat ja schon bemerkt, dass sich die Nexnet einen solchen offensichtlich nicht leisten kann...   


Irgendwo hier im Forum stand schon mal etwas dazu. Der Gesetzestext schweigt sich über die Entgeltlichkeit aus, weil die Nexnet die Aufschlüsselung der Verbindungsdaten ja in eigenem Interesse zum Nachweis der Richtigkeit der berechneten Verbindungen zu erbringen hat. Tut sie das nicht, weil sie Geld dafür haben möchte und die Geschädigten nicht zahlen wollen, besteht die Verpflichtung nach wie vor. Sähe sicherlich eigenartig aus, wenn die Nexnet in ihrer Klage das Fehlen der Beweismittel damit begründet, dass der Prozessgegner dafür nicht zahlen wollte...


----------



## Neuer Geschädigter (4 Oktober 2003)

Nächste Woche werde ich wohl den ausgefüllten Originalantrag auf nachträgliche Aufschlüsselung der Verbindungsdaten (§ 16 TKV) der Nexnet GmbH zurückschicken, auf die Gefahr hin, daß ich dann nachträglich ein unbestimmtes Dienstleistungsentgelt für den Aufschlüsselungsaufwand oder die Nexnet GmbH ein nicht unerhebliches Ordnungsgeld entrichten darf (falls die Nexnet GmbH das o.g. Urteil falsch interpretiert hat).

Der einzige Unterschied zwischen dem EVN von der dtms AG und der nachträglichen Aufschlüsselung nach § 16 TKV durch die Nexnet GmbH besteht wohl lediglich darin, daß im letztgenannten Fall auch die Art der Dienstleistung (wahrscheinlich Unterhaltungsdienste bei der Speed Work GmbH) genannt werden. Nennenswerte Vorteile ergeben sich aber hieraus für keinen Beteiligten, da der Informationsgehalt immer noch sehr dürftig ist.


----------



## Wagi (4 Oktober 2003)

Wie ich schon mal erwähnt hatte, habe ich den Antrag auf nachträgliche Aufschlüsselung der Verbindungsdaten handschriftlich an passender Stelle mit "kostenlos" ergänzt und eine Kopie für mich behalten.

Auf der  1. Seite des Briefes mit dem die Aufschlüsselung zugesandt wird, wird von NN mit dem Kugelschreiber die Passage (Anlagen) "Rechnung zur Erstellung der nachträglichen Aufschlüsselung der Verbindungsdaten" gestrichen. 
Wer garantiert mir, dass sich NN nicht ein oder zwei Jahre später wieder an mich wendet und die Begleichung der besagten Rechnung verlangt. Schließlich könnten die behaupten, ich hätte die Passage selber gestrichen und die Rechnung wissentlich nicht bezahlt. 

Hat eigentlich jemand etwas neues über Speed Work erfahren ??

Ich habe mal die Telefonnummer von Intrum überprüft und dabei festgestellt, dass die nem Callcenter in Großostheim gehört. Faxe gehen jedoch direkt an Intrum in D..
Vielleicht sollte man die Betreiber des Callcenter mal auf die Praktiken der Unternehmen und auf unsere rechtsmäßige Einschätzung ihres Tuns hinweisen, könnte ja sein, dass die es ablehnen, mit derart unseriös agierenden Unternehmen zusammen zu arbeiten. Könnte sein das Intrum die Telefonnummer in den Briefbögen ändern muss...


----------



## Dino (4 Oktober 2003)

Warum - bitte schön - sollte ein Callcenter, das einen wahrscheinlich sogar recht lukrativen Auftrag hat, seinen Auftraggeber kicken, nur weil der vermeintlich unseriös ist? Wessen Brot ich ess', dessen Lied ich sing'!
Das Callcenter geht doch dabei keinerlei Risiko ein!

Gruß
Dino


----------



## Wagi (4 Oktober 2003)

@ Dino

In der Regel haben "unabhängige" Callcenter mehrere Auftraggeber. Daher könnte es sich im Bezug auf Neukundengewinnung etc. unvorteilhaft auswirken, wenn bekannt wird, dass diese CC mit unseriös arbeitenden Firmen zusammenarbeiten (Imageverlust/ähnlich wie die Ecstacy Geschichte mit Ulrich und der Telekom).  
Auch CC werden bei der Kundensuche Referenzlisten vorweisen und die Kunden sich über die Dienstleister genauens informieren.
Fakt ist natürlich, dass diese CC nicht dem nötigen Bekanntheitsgrad in der Öffentlichkeit entsprechen. Ich habe aber auch lediglich die Möglichkeit eingeräumt. 

Ob der Auftrag für den CC lukrativ ist oder nicht, darüber können wir nur spekulieren.
Stellt sich hier die Frage, ob die Preise für "Betreuung am Telefon" nach Menge berechnet wird. In dem Fall lohnt es sich vermutlich nicht. Ich kann mir auf jeden Fall nicht vorstellen, dass jemand, nachdem er in der "Beitreibungskette" soweit durchgereicht wurde, noch das Interesse verspürt, bei I. anzurufen.

Es handelt sich bei dem letzten Teil meines vorherigen Postings um pure Spekulation. Es war so geschrieben und ist so zu lesen. Alles andere kann per PN geklärt werden, ansonsten killen wir den ganzen Threat !!


----------



## Counselor (4 Oktober 2003)

Wagi schrieb:
			
		

> @ Dino
> 
> In der Regel haben "unabhängige" Callcenter mehrere Auftraggeber. Daher könnte es sich im Bezug auf Neukundengewinnung etc. unvorteilhaft auswirken, wenn bekannt wird, dass diese CC mit unseriös arbeitenden Firmen zusammenarbeiten (Imageverlust/ähnlich wie die Ecstacy Geschichte mit Ulrich und der Telekom).
> Auch CC werden bei der Kundensuche Referenzlisten vorweisen und die Kunden sich über die Dienstleister genauens informieren.
> ...



Callcenter sind tatsächlich auf Referenzen angewiesen. Wenn eine Firma einen Auftrag zu vergeben hat, werden die bekannten Callcenter aufgrund ihrer Referenzen eingeladen, ein Angebot abzugeben. Callcenter, die nicht aufgefordert werden, an der Ausschreibung teilzunehmen, können sich bewerben, haben aber nur Chancen, wenn sie gute Referenzen haben. Genommen wird, wer ein schlüssiges Konzept hat und gleichzeitig kostengünstig ist.

Zunächst wird dann ein Rahmenvertrag geschlossen, später dann ein Service-Level-Agreement (SLA).

http://www.sla4asp.de/

Meist erfolgt die Bezahlung des Callcenters auf 'per Call Basis', das heißt auf Basis der Stückzahl der eingegangenen Anrufe.

Counselor


----------



## Wagi (5 Oktober 2003)

@ Danke Counselor  :bussi:


----------



## Neuer Geschädigter (5 Oktober 2003)

Die Speed Work GmbH weitet ihre Aktivitäten auf internationaler Ebene aus. Auf einer österreichischen Internetseite namens iqtester ist folgendes zu finden:

"Impressum:
Speed Work GmbH
Postfach 303662
20312 Hamburg
[email protected]
Handelsregister des Amtsgerichts Flensborg: HRP 4487"

sowie mehr oder weniger versteckt:

"BEDINGUNGEN Nachfolgend die Bedingungen für das Herunterladen und die Benutzung unserer auf dieser Seite vorliegenden Zugangssoftware. Mit dieser Software bekommst du Zugang zu das IQ-TEST'er. Regeln und Bedingungen: Du musst mindestens 18 Jahre alt sein, um diese Seiten zu benutzen. Die Inhalte dieser Seiten sind von Crock Data GmbH. Der Provider dieser Seite kann nicht verantwortlich gemacht werden für allfällige psychische oder physische Schäden, die durch Benutzung dieses Materials auftreten können. Der Kontakt zwischen Benutzern dieser Seite geschieht auf eigene Verantwortung. Hilfe für Einstellungen und die Installation der Zugangssoftware ohne Benutzung des Proxy-Servers findest du rechts unten auf der Seite. Der Betrag wird durch deine Telefongesellschaft verrechnet, Das gesamte Material auf dieser Seite ist in § bereinstimmung mit derzeitigen internationalen Urheberrechtsbestimmungen bezogen worden. Das Benutzen des Materials dieser Seite ohne unser Einverständnis wird durch Provider und Lieferanten ausnahmslos rechtlich verfolgt. Durch Anklicken des Start-Buttons ("JA!") akzeptiert der Benutzer alle Bedingungen des Providers und wird bei Nichteinhalten der Regeln zur Verantwortung gezogen. Die Software, die beim Anklicken des Verisign-Cert heruntergeladen wird, bricht (wenn sie heruntergeladen und aktiviert ist) die normale Internetverbindung ab und ruft den Service-Server an. Sie ermöglicht damit Zugang zu die Seiten von diesem Service. Wenn der Benutzer Informationen von außerhalb dieses Services holen möchte, muss er die Verbindung abbrechen und den normalen Internetzugang zu seinem Internet-Provider benutzen. Diese Seite wird von X-Browser Postfach 303662 20312 Hamburg Hotline: 040 2351 4605 zur Verfügung gestellt."


----------



## Neuer Geschädigter (5 Oktober 2003)

Mehr Informationen über die Tele Team Work GmbH lassen sich über den Brancheninformationsservice www.branchen-und-mehr.de ermitteln, z.B. den vollen Namen des dänischen Geschäftsführers (S.T.), seinen Wohnort, Geburtsdatum und natürlich den Gegenstand des Unternehmens (Die Ausführung und Vermittlung von Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen *aller Art*).


----------



## haudraufundschluss (5 Oktober 2003)

Was sind denn *allfällige psychische oder physische Schäden*???

Nebenbei teilen sich Crock Data und Speed Work ein Postfach...


----------



## Neuer Geschädigter (5 Oktober 2003)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Was sind denn *allfällige psychische oder physische Schäden*???
> 
> Nebenbei teilen sich Crock Data und Speed Work ein Postfach...



Ich denke, daß mit "physische Schäden" die außerordentlich hohe Telefonrechnung und mit "psychische Schäden" der außerordentliche Ärger bzw. Aufwand danach gemeint ist.


----------



## Devilfrank (5 Oktober 2003)

Oder:
psychischer Schaden = Wutanfall nach dem Erhalt der Rechnung,
physischer Schaden  = zertrümmerter Computer, nach dem klar geworden ist, wie die Rechnung zustande gekommen ist....
 :cry:


----------



## galdikas (6 Oktober 2003)

*Speed Work GmbH = Tele Team Work GmbH*



			
				Neuer Geschädigter schrieb:
			
		

> Speed Work GmbH
> Postfach 303662
> 20312 Hamburg
> [email protected]
> Handelsregister des Amtsgerichts Flensborg: HRP 4487"



Die unter HRB 4487 im Handelsregister des Amtsgericht Flensburg eingetragene GmbH aus Flensburg/Harrislee firmiert seit dem 10.3.2003 unter "Speed Work", und nannte sich davor "Tele Team Work".

Handelsregister-Meldungen 2003



> "Die Inhalte dieser Seiten [iqtester.at] sind von Crock Data GmbH. (...) Diese Seite wird von X-Browser Postfach 303662 20312 Hamburg Hotline: 040 2351 4605 zur Verfügung gestellt."



Es gibt keine (deutsche) Crock Data GmbH.

Im dänischen Handelsregister eingetragen:

CVR-nr. 27069355:
CROCK DATA ApS  (auch unter X-BROWSER ApS tätig)
Stenløse Center 53L
3660 Stenløse 

1. Die Tele Team Work ApS gibt als ihre Revisisonstelle eine KJ Revision, Stenløse Center 53 K, 3660 Stenløse, an.


Selskabsregistreringer

2. Als Adresse der Crock Data ApS(=X-Browser ApS) wird im dänischen Telefonbuch diesselbe wie die der Tele Team Work Aps genannt:

Gydevang 39  
3450 Allerød  

http://www.krak.dk

gal

_URLs  editiert, das es sonst das ganze Layout zerrupft wegen Überlänge, Zieladresse
 unverändert  tf/Moderator _


----------



## Neuer Geschädigter (6 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Speed Work GmbH = Tele Team Work GmbH*



			
				galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> Neuer Geschädigter schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dazu möchte ich anmerken, daß ich diese Informationen lediglich von der o.g. österreichischen Internetseite buchstabengetreu (inklusive Buchstabenverdreher) zitiert habe. Ich bitte daher die Anführungszeichen zu beachten.


----------



## Neuer Geschädigter (6 Oktober 2003)

@ Galdikas

vielen Dank für die aktuellen Informationen über unsere dänischen "Freunde"!


----------



## Anonymous (7 Oktober 2003)

*Crock Data ApS / Speed World (=Tele Team Work) GmbH*

Hallo,

hier ein paar Neuigkeiten zur *Crock Data ApS* ( Lt. Angaben auf der Speed World-Domain iqtester.at verantwortlich für die dortigen Inhalte):

Am 1.3.2003 wurde diese Gesellschaft gegründet von

1. CVR-NR. 25939530 *STENHOLT DESIGN *ApS, Spurvevej 9, 4040 Jyllinge
2. CVR-NR. 26361087 *KJ INVEST ØLSTYKKE *ApS, Stenløse Center 53 K, 3660 Stenløse
3. CVR-NR. 26440890 *TEAM WORK FINANS *ApS, Strandvejen 110 C, 3070 Snekkersten

Zum Geschäftsführer wurde Stig Tolboe, Strandvejen 115, Skotterup, 3070 Snekkersten ernannt ( der auch GF der dänischen Tele Team Work ApS,  Allerød und der deutschen Speed Work GmbH, Flensburg-Harrislee (ehemals Tele Team Work GmbH) ist).

Die Crock Data ApS hat am 2.5.2003 ihren Sitz nach Stenløse Center 53L, 3660 Stenløse verlegt und den Beinamen X-BROWSER ApS angenommen.

( Selskabsregistreringer )

* STENHOLT DESIGN ApS *
Hier sind die Besitzverhältnisse unklar. Diese Gesellschaft wurde von ihrem derzeitigen Eigentümer von der https://www.stakemann-as.dk/german/verkauf/ als fertige Gesellschaft übernommen ("Sie können auf verschiedenen Wegen mit uns ins Geschäft kommen: 1.Kauf einer fertigen Gesellschaft: Telefonisch, per Brief, Fax oder E-Mail. Sie übernehmen selbst die anschließenden Änderungen in bezug auf die Eintragung der Gesellschaft.")
Geschäftsführer der Stenholt Design ist  Benny Mandrup Nielsen, Spurvevej 9, 4040 Jyllinge, der Firmensitz ebenfalls Spurvevej 9, 4040 Jyllinge.
Als Revisionsstelle dieser Gesellschaft wurde die KJ Revision, Stenløse Center 53 K, 3660 Stenløse eingesetzt.

*KJ INVEST ØLSTYKKE ApS*
Am 15.11.2001 vom einzigen Gesellschafter Kirsten Jacobsen, Granatvej 41, 3650 Ølstykke gegründet, der auch Geschäftsführer ist. Am 4.1.2002 wurde der Firmensitz nach Stenløse Center 53 K, 3660 Stenløse verlegt, und als Zweitname der Gesellschaft PBL CONSULT ApS eingetragen.

*TEAM WORK FINANS ApS*
Am 15.1.2002 gegründet von den beiden Gesellschaftern und Geschäftsführern
Direktør Stig Tolboe, Tranekærvej 14, 3650 Ølstykke, und
Heidi Ejna Tolboe, Tranekærvej 14, 3650 Ølstykke.
Seit 1.11.2002 hat die Gesellschaft ihren Sitz in Strandvejen 110 C, 3070 Snekkersten.

Strandvejen 110 C, 3070 Snekkersten, ist als die Adresse von Birger Wulffeld genannt,  Geschäftsführer der Firma WULFFELD HOLDING ApS, die bis  August 2003 dort auch ihren Firmensitz hatte, bevor sie ihn nach Sct. Olai Gade 17A, 3., 3000 Helsingør, verlegte.
Wer Eigentümer dieser ebenfalls von Stakemann S/A gekauften/übernommenen Gesellschaftshülle ist, bleibt unklar. 

Ein Birger Wulffeld ist Partner und leitender Direktor der SOFTWORLD A/S, http://www.softworld.dk/softworld/medarbejdere.asp

Unter der Firma
Brinkl[e]y Mansion v/Birger Wulffeld 
Strandvejen 110 C   
3070  Snekkersten soll ein Einzelkaufmann seit 1994 in der Hotel/Restaurantbranche tätig sein;  http://www.dbbusiness.dk/details.php?idxno=5512&duns=567154935

Die Mitinhaberin der Team Work Finans ApS, Heidi Ejna Tolboe, soll seit 1997 unter der Firma IT Konsulenten v/Heide Ejna Tolboe in der Datenverarbeitungsbranche Dienste anbieten: http://www.dbbusiness.dk/details.php?idxno=&duns=305392081

gal

_Schaut doch mal bitte, wie man das macht extrem lange URLs etwas "eleganter" zu posten,
sonst zerreißts immer das Layout in die Breite tf/moderator_


----------



## Neuer Geschädigter (7 Oktober 2003)

@ Galdikas 

wieder tausend Dank für die erneute perfekte Recherche!!!

Damit ist wohl erwiesen, daß es sich um einen ganzen "Konzern" handelt.

Zufälligerweise ist der Geschäftsführer der STENHOLT DESIGN ApS identisch mit dem von der Media Work GmbH, vgl.
Handelsregister-Meldungen 2003



> Handelsregister-Meldungen 2003
> Amtsgericht: Flensburg / Art der Eintragung: Neueintragungen / HRB 4648 vom 09.12.2002
> Media Work GmbH, Harrislee (Am Oxer 11)
> Gegenstand: Die Ausführung und Vermittlung von Telekommunikationsleistungen. Stk: 25.000,00 EUR. GF: Bxxxx Mxxxxxx Nxxxxxx.



Es ist anzunehmen, daß die Media Work GmbH die Speed Work GmbH ersetzen wird, sobald auch deren Namen verbrannt ist.

_Schaut doch mal bitte, wie man das macht extrem lange URLs etwas "eleganter" zu posten,
sonst zerreißts immer das Layout in die Breite tf/moderator_


----------



## Der Jurist (8 Oktober 2003)

Das passt wohl auch hier her: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=27584#27584


----------



## galdikas (8 Oktober 2003)

Neuer Geschädigter schrieb:
			
		

> Zufälligerweise ist der Geschäftsführer der STENHOLT DESIGN ApS identisch mit dem von der Media Work GmbH, vgl.
> 
> 
> > Handelsregister-Meldungen 2003
> ...



Als (Post-)Adresse wird von der Media Work GmbH  
auch 





> address:      Media Work GmbH
> address:      Ballindamm 3
> address:      20095 Hamburg
> address:      DE
> ...


 genannt.

Deren Geschäftsführer, ........, Spurvevej 9, 4040 Jyllinge ist/war seit 1993 Einzelgewerbetreibender in der Telekommunikationsbranche: 





> *Phone Call *v/.....
> Spurvevej 9
> 4040 Jyllinge
> 
> ...


Außerdem betreibt ein "........" als Einzelkaufmann eine Medien-Agentur in Lissabon: 





> *NIELSEN - COMUNICAÇÃO SOCIAL *[=_Nielsen-Medien_],
> SOCIEDADE UNIPESSOAL [=_Einzelfirma_],  LDA
> Agências de Publicidade [= _Werbeagentur_ ]
> LISBOA
> ...



Die beiden Unternehmen Team Work Finans ApS (GF: .....) und Wulffeld Holding ApS (GF: ......) hatten (bis 8/2003) denselben Firmensitz ( c/o ........, Strandvejen 110 C, 3070 Snekkersten ) und gaben dieselbe Tätigkeit an: Anden virksomhedsrådgivning [ = Unternehmensberatung u.a. ]

.......ist auch Partner und Leitender Direktor der Software-Kurs-Firma  Softworld A/S,  die von der Pay-Per-Click-Firma http://www.a-better-traffic.com  Suchmaschinen-Optimierung bezogen hat.  





> a-better-traffic.com has for Softworld A/S developed a European search engine optimisation in order to market our websites nationally as well as internationally. (...) We think that a-better-traffic.com is a RELIABLE and COMPETENT consultancy company.
> 
> Quelle:
> http://www.a-better-traffic.com/engelsk/softworld.htm



gal

_Persönliche Daten gelöscht!!! siehe NUB_

```
Persönliche Daten
Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung 
der betreffenden Person erlaubt. Bei Angabe persönlicher Daten fremder Personen werden 
die Moderatoren diese löschen wenn nicht von einem Vorliegen der Erlaubnis auszugehen ist.
```
_Ich bitte, sich die NUBs genau durchzulesen, sie dienen dem Schutz des Forum/Betreibers!!!! tf/Moderator _


----------



## Wagi (9 Oktober 2003)

Für die Informationen bin ich dankbar. Aber bitte beachtet die NUB. Die Details lassen sich meist auch anders feststellen.

1) Wie haben sich die Dialer denn bei Euch eingenistet ?? Meine "Entdeckung" habe ich auf Deite 3 dieses Threats beschrieben.

2) Wenn der Käse gegessen ist, werde ich wohl den Diensteanbieter (dtms AG) anschreiben müssen und mitteilen, dass ich von weiterer Inanspruchnahme ihrer Dienste absehe und sie bitten, dafür Sorge zu tragen, dass ich nicht mehr (auch nicht versehentlich) Kunde bei dtms AG werde. Bin ja gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen... Aber bis es soweit ist, wird es wohl noch dauern... :bigcry:


----------



## Neuer Geschädigter (9 Oktober 2003)

Sind derzeit noch Strafverfahren gegen TTW-Geschäftsführer am laufen?

Ist jemanden bekannt, ob der "Dienstleistungsanbieter" Speed Work GmbH aktuell noch Vertragspartner von der dtms AG als Netzbetreiber ist?


----------



## Anonymous (14 Oktober 2003)

galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> Deren Geschäftsführer, ........, Spurvevej 9, 4040 Jyllinge ist/war seit 1993 Einzelgewerbetreibender in der Telekommunikationsbranche:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Heiko (14 Oktober 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Namen des Geschäftsführers eines Unternehmens und dessen  Anschrift, oder bei einer Unternehmensbezeichnung handelt es sich nicht um persönliche Daten.


Das ist zwar richtig, im Hinblick auf die eindeutigen Nutzungsbedingungen aber hinreichend egal.


----------



## Neuer Geschädigter (17 Oktober 2003)

*Ølstykke*

Es ist wirklich interessant, was so alles aus Ølstykke kommt bzw. welche Querverbindungen es in Dänemark gibt, vgl. http://www.teltarif.de/forum/s11828/3-1.html


----------



## Gutachter (19 Oktober 2003)

*zur Frage: persönlic Daten löschen*

Um einer Löschung vorzubeugn.

Alle vorgenannten Daten sind bei DENIC veröffentlicht
Der DomainInmhaber hat damit zugestimmt, daß diese Daten 
veröffentlich zugänglich sind.


----------



## Dino (19 Oktober 2003)

> Die folgenden Informationen sind rechtlich geschützt. Sie dürfen nur zum Zwecke der technischen oder administrativen Notwendigkeiten des Internetbetriebs genutzt und ohne ausdrückliche schriftliche Erlaubnis der DENIC eG weder elektronisch noch in anderer Art gespeichert werden.
> 
> Insbesondere die Nutzung zu Werbe- oder ähnlichen Zwecken ist ausdrücklich untersagt.



Das ist der einleitende Text des Denic-WhoIs!! Nur mal so am Rande! Uns sollten meine Daten plötzlich in einer Suchmaschine auftauchen, weil es irgedeiner für nötig hält, diese in irgendeiner Webseite zu veröffentlichen, würde ich ganz schön grantig werden

Gruß
Dino

Nachtrag: Mit der Löschung des Postings hat sich das ja wohl erledigt.


----------



## BenTigger (19 Oktober 2003)

Habe Heiko schon versucht zu erreichen... und TF... sind aber momentan für mich nicht erreichbar.


----------



## Heiko (19 Oktober 2003)

Was die DENIC veröffentlicht ist Sache der DENIC.
Hier ist die Veröffentlichung von personenbezogenen Daten nicht erwünscht.


----------



## BenTigger (19 Oktober 2003)

Ach er schlummerte im verborgenen  8)


----------



## Gutachter (19 Oktober 2003)

*Beziehung zwischen Firmen / Domains*

Ob das politisch korrekt ist??

Beziehung zwischen Domain-Inhabern:

Weitere Informationen siehe siehe bei www . denic   de 
alle .de-Domains
.......


Und wieder die alte Frage: Datenschutz = Täterschutz ? 
   eine lange Diskussion.

_editiert_


----------



## Heiko (19 Oktober 2003)

Das ist politisch korrekt.
Die Nutzungsbedingungen definieren die Politik hier und sind diesbezüglich eindeutig.
Wenn Du mir den Rechtsanwalt zahlst, können wir über eine Politikänderung reden.


----------



## Neuer Geschädigter (17 Dezember 2003)

*Handelsregister-Änderungen*

mittlerweile ist auch endlich das Hamburger Handelsregister aktualisiert worden. Interessant, was man so alles in der Spaldingstr. 210 findet ...

Neueintragung vom 16.12.2003
HRB 89200:
Speed Work GmbH,
Spaldingstraße 210
20097 Hamburg

Gesellschaft mit beschränkter Haftung. Gesellschaftsvertrag vom 11.09.2001 mit Änderung vom 31.07.2002. Die Gesellschafterversammlung vom 19.05.2003 hat die Änderung des Gesellschaftsvertrages in § 1 (Firma) und mit ihr die Sitzverlegung von Harrislee (bisher Amtsgericht Flensburg HRB 4487) nach Hamburg beschlossen. Gegenstand: Die Ausführung und Vermittlung von Telekommunikationsleistungen aller Art. Sie ist zu allen Handlungen berechtigt, die im Zusammenhang mit Telekommunikationsleistungen stehen. Stammkapital: 25.000,00 EUR. Allgemeine Vertretungsregelung: Ist nur ein Geschäftsführer vorhanden, so vertritt er die Gesellschaft allein. Sind mehrere Geschäftsführer bestellt, so wird die Gesellschaft durch zwei Geschäftsführer oder durch einen Geschäftsführer gemeinsam mit einem Prokuristen vertreten. Jeder Geschäftsführer ist befugt, im Namen der Gesellschaft mit sich im eigenen Namen oder als Vertreter eines Dritten Rechtsgeschäfte vorzunehmen. Geschäftsführer: Txxxx, Sxxx, Ølstykke/Dänemark, *01.08.1961, einzelvertretungsberechtigt; mit der Befugnis im Namen der Gesellschaft mit sich im eigenen Namen oder als Vertreter eines Dritten Rechtsgeschäfte abzuschließen. Als nicht eingetragen wird bekannt gemacht: Die Bekanntmachungen der Gesellschaft erfolgen im Bundesanzeiger.


http://www.abendblatt.de/extra/service/100591.html?show=438902




Neueintragung vom 19.11.2003
HRB 88936:
Media Work GmbH,
Spaldingstr. 210
20097 Hamburg

Gesellschaft mit beschränkter Haftung. Gesellschaftsvertrag vom 31.07.2002. Die Gesellschafterversammlung vom 19.05.2003 hat die Änderung des Gesellschaftsvertrages in § 1 (Sitz) und mit ihr die Sitzverlegung von Harrislee (bisher AG Flensburg HRB 4648) nach Hamburg beschlossen. Gegenstand: die Ausführung und Vermittlung von Telekommunikationsleistungen aller Art. Sie ist zu Handlungen berechtigt, die im Zusammenhang mit Telekommunikationsleistungen stehen. Stammkapital: 25.000,00 EUR. Ist nur ein Geschäftsführer vorhanden, so vertritt er die Gesellschaft allein. Sind mehrere Geschäftsführer vorhanden, so wird die Gesellschaft durch zwei Geschäftsführer oder durch einen Geschäftsführer gemeinsam mit einem Prokuristen vertreten. Geschäftsführer können ermächtigt werden, mit sich im eigenen Namen oder als Vertreter eines Dritten Rechtsgeschäfte vorzunehmen. Geschäftsführer: Nxxxxxx, Bxxxx Mxxxxxx, Jyllinge/Dänemark, *19.12.1962, einzelvertretungsberechtigt; mit der Befugnis im Namen der Gesellschaft mit sich im eigenen Namen oder als Vertreter eines Dritten Rechtsgeschäfte abzuschließen. Als nicht eingetragen wird bekanntgemacht: Die Bekanntmachungen der Gesellschaft erfolgen im Bundesanzeiger.


http://www.abendblatt.de/extra/service/100591.html?show=435254


Neueintragung vom 05.12.2003
HRB 89124:
Tele Hansa GmbH,
Spaldingstr. 210
20097 Hamburg

Gesellschaft mit beschränkter Haftung. Gesellschaftsvertrag vom 12.09.2003. Gegenstand: der Betrieb eines Callcenters. Stammkapital: 25.000,00 EUR. Allgemeine Vertretungsregelung: Ist nur ein Geschäftsführer vorhanden, so vertritt er die Gesellschaft allein. Sind mehrere Geschäftsführer bestellt, so wird die Gesellschaft durch zwei Geschäftsführer oder durch einen Geschäftsführer gemeinsam mit einem Prokuristen vertreten. Jeder Geschäftsführer ist befugt, im Namen der Gesellschaft mit sich im eigenen Namen oder als Vertreter eines Dritten Rechtsgeschäfte vorzunehmen. Geschäftsführer: Jxxxx, Nxxxx, Hellerup / Dänemark, *08.08.1964, einzelvertretungsberechtigt. Als nicht eingetragen wird bekannt gemacht: Die Bekanntmachungen der Gesellschaft erfolgen im Bundesanzeiger.

http://www.abendblatt.de/extra/service/100591.html?show=437599


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2005)

*Diese  Speed Work  typen*

als ich heute ein Onlinespiel gespielt hab kam auf einmal diese Seite 

http://...

und hier die add von den 
[img]http://...

und als ich diese Seite schließen wollte hat sich das Internet abgeschaltet
und ich musste mich wieder neu einloggen 

ich habe Kontakt zu den Leuten aufgenommen über E-Mail und gefragt ob sie das abstellen können, aber ich hab noch keine Antwort erhalten

Hat einer von euch das gleiche Problem? 
Oder kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

[i]wegen grober Gefährdung editiert , modaction
solche Infos nur per PN  [/i]


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2005)

*speed work*

Ok die E-Mail antwort ist da von den Leuten :
_
The original message was received at Thu, 3 Mar 2005 20:01:48 +0100
from fmomail04.dlan.cinetic.de [172.20.0.176]

----- The following addresses had permanent fatal errors -----
[email protected]
(reason: 550 unknown user <[email protected]>)

----- Transcript of session follows -----
... while talking to mail.speed-work.com.:
>>> RCPT To:<[email protected]>
<<< 550 unknown user <[email protected]>
550 5.1.1 [email protected]... User unknown
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Return-Path: <[email protected]>
Received: by fmmailgate04.web.de (8.12.10/8.12.10/webde Linux 0.7) with SMTP id j23J1Z2S018558
for [email protected]; Thu, 3 Mar 2005 20:01:48 +0100
Received: from [217.85.18.176] by freemailng1904.web.de with HTTP;
Thu, 03 Mar 2005 20:01:43 +0100
Date: Thu, 03 Mar 2005 20:01:43 +0100
Message-Id: <[email protected]>
MIME-Version: 1.0
From: <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Subject: beschwerde
Precedence: fm-user
Organization: http://freemail.web.de/
Content-Type: text/html; charset="iso-8859-1"
Content-Transfer-Encoding: quoted-printable
_ 

Leider kann ich damit nicht viel anfangen


----------



## Reducal (3 März 2005)

Das ist keine Antwort, das ist nur der Hinweis, dass die Nachricht nicht zustellbar ist. Selbst wenn,  Du wärest der erste, der eine Antwort erhält.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juni 2005)

*SMS Telecom- Speed-Work Gmbh*

@ all : hallo erstmal,

ich verfolge Eure Unterhaltungen schon geraume Zeit, zumal mein Vater schon 2. in den Genuss  der Dailer-Abzocke gekommen ist. Jetzt darf ich wieder nette Briefchen schreiben. Dieses Mal kam die Rechnung von SMS Telecom, Postfach, Hamburg. Euro 49,-- Erster Zugang angeben über handytrigger ( siehe da: Speed Work Gmbh; Hamburg). In der Internetadresse der Zusatz [email protected] .  Super, da haben wir ja wohl den ganzen Haufen wieder beisammen! Die Firma SMS Telcom ist NICHT im Register als Fima und natürlich nicht im Telefonbuch   eingetragen. Geschäftführer Herr M....J.....  Die Einwahl ist über eine 018052.... Nummer erfolgt.
Hat schon jemand von der SMS Telecom gehört ?
Und vielleicht neue Tips ? Die Reg.B. hat nichts unter der Telefonnummer.
Danke für Eure Hilfe
Heidi


----------



## WJL (8 Juni 2005)

*Ich habe auch so eine Rechnung bekommen.*

Ich habe von SMS Telecom APS auch eine Rechnung über 49,00 Euro erhalten. Per Einschreiben habe ich die Rechnung als unberechtigt zurückgewiesen.

Muss man sich da auf einen langen Streit gefasst machen?

WJL


----------



## BenTigger (8 Juni 2005)

Klingt im ersten Ansatz für viel Futter der Ablage "P", wenn es sich um einen Ableger der anderen hier besprochenen Firmen mit 3 Buchstaben handelt.


----------



## WJL (8 Juni 2005)

*Ben?*

Ben, ich verstehe nur Bahnhof. Was will mir Deine Antwort sagen?

Gibt es Erfahrungswerte, ob sich so was lange hinzieht, ob man mit langwierigem Verfahren rechnen muss? Schon durch Briefporto können sich ja recht schnell schöne Sümmchen zusammenläppern.

Recht herzlich

WJL


----------



## Anonymous (8 Juni 2005)

*Verfahren ?*

Also ich hatte schon zweimal das Vergnügen mit solchen Firmen. Auf Deinen Einspruch kriegst Du eine Mahnung und dann ein Schreiben von einer Inkassofirma. Deine Briefe werden so wie so ignoriert. Wenn Du nicht zahlst, hört der Terror auch igendwann auf. Ich habe von beiden Firmen nichts mehr gehört. Und zur Verhandlung vor Gericht, denk ich, wird es nicht kommen. War zumindest bei mir so. Und somit werde ich die Rechnung von SMS TELECOM  sicher NICHT bezahlen, sondern schön Einspruch erheben und die Reg TP ist auch schon informiert  :lol: 
Also keine Panik, sondern aussitzen!

H.


----------



## WJL (8 Juni 2005)

*Was ist Regt TP?*

Aha..die lassen also nicht so leicht locker....Und muss man dann jedes Mal Einspruch erheben, gegen Mahnbescheid,  gegen Inkassobescheid?

Danke für die Ermunterung!

WJL


----------



## Der Jurist (8 Juni 2005)

*Re: Was ist Regt TP?*



			
				WJL schrieb:
			
		

> Aha..die lassen also nicht so leicht locker....Und muss man dann jedes Mal Einspruch erheben, gegen Mahnbescheid,  gegen Inkassobescheid?
> Danke für die Ermunterung!
> WJL


Einmal gegen das Mahn- bzw. Inkasso-Schreiben und  - falls er kommt - gegen den Mahnbescheid. Mehr nicht, also nicht gegen jedes Schreiben.
Im übrigen: Nerven bewahren.


----------



## WJL (8 Juni 2005)

*Danke und Frage*

Lieber Der Jurist, danke für die Beruhigung..die beruhigenden Worte.

Frage: Die eschädigte schrieb "und die Reg TP ist auch schon informiert".

Frage: Wer oder was ist Reg TP ?

Danke im Voraus!

WJL


----------



## Reducal (8 Juni 2005)

*Re: Danke und Frage*



			
				WJL schrieb:
			
		

> Frage: Wer oder was ist Reg TP ?



www.regtp.de - aber an dieser Sache nur interessenhalber eingebunden, ansonsten sachlich nicht zuständig. Beschwerden oder Hinweise dorthin sind mEn unnötig.


----------



## WJL (8 Juni 2005)

*Ablage P und Ärgernisse*



			
				BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Klingt im ersten Ansatz für viel Futter der Ablage "P", wenn es sich um einen Ableger der anderen hier besprochenen Firmen mit 3 Buchstaben handelt.



Ben, Ablage P wie Papierkorb....aber wer wirft was in den Papierkorb? Der Empfänger solch unsinniger "Rechnungen"? Oder werfen derlei Firmen dann die Protestbriefe gegen besagte Rechnungen in den Papierkorb?

Ich finde jedenfalls....solche Geschäftsmethoden sind sehr ärgerlich...

WJL


----------



## BenTigger (9 Juni 2005)

8) Beides triffts zu 100% 

Wie Der Jurist es schon schrieb, erst einmal widersprechen und dann ignorieren, bis die mit konkreten Beweisen aufwarten, das ein entsprechender Vertrag geschlossen wurde.

Aber noch besser ist es, wenn du erstmal hier ordendlich die Beiträge durcharbeitest, dann ersparst du dir viele weitere Fragen.


----------



## Der Jurist (9 Juni 2005)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> 8) Beides triffts zu 100%
> Wie Der Jurist es schon schrieb, erst einmal widersprechen und dann ignorieren, bis die mit konkreten Beweisen aufwarten, das ein entsprechender Vertrag geschlossen wurde.
> Aber noch besser ist es, wenn du erstmal hier ordendlich die Beiträge durcharbeitest, dann ersparst du dir viele weitere Fragen.


*Einspruch*, Euer Ehren.
Auf keinen Fall die Korrespondenz wegwerfen, also nur in den virtuellen Papierkorb. Sie wird möglicherweise als Beweismaterial noch gebraucht.
Anspruchschreiben, die einen Anspruch nicht substantiieren können, sprechen für sich.   :holy:


----------



## BenTigger (9 Juni 2005)

Danke fürs Klarstellen....

Wegwerfen war nicht gemeint, deswegen ja auch der  8) und  Es war nicht der Mülleimer gemeint, sondern der Papierablagekorb. Der steht bei mir im Regal und da kommt alles rein, was ignoriert werden kann. Habe mich mit meinem häuslichen Jargon etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt. Meine Tochter weiss zu unterscheiden, wenn sie mich Fragt: "Paps, wohin mit der Rechnung?" zwischen Papierkorb (Ablage für längere Zeit) und Altpapier (Müll). Deswegen habe ich hier dann aus  Gewohnheit auch Ablage P..(apierkorb) geschrieben. 
Sorry, wegwerfen war nicht gemeint, sondern: nur nicht aufregen und in den Bereich ignorieren ablegen.


----------



## WJL (9 Juni 2005)

*Danke...*

Bitte erlaubt mir eine persönliche Antwort: Rechnungen, Mahnungen, Drohungen...so unbegründet sie sein mögen, regen mich schon auf. Ich reagiere nervös - wie von den Urhebern beabsichtigt. So geht es sicher vielen...und mancher wird dann auch zahlen, um den Ärger vom Tisch zu haben. Manchem Ehemann wird eine Rechnung für eine Pornoseite auch unangenehm sein. Bevor die Frau unangenehme Fragen stellt, wird dann mancher doch schnell zahlen. Ich habe mit meiner Frau gleich darüber gesprochen.

Aber: Solche Ärgernisse ärgern mich wirklich sehr, regen mich auch auf...und da habe ich - offen gesagt - sachliche Information gesucht...aber auch - vor allem - Beruhigung. Für Euere beruhigenden Worte danke ich Euch sehr.

WJL


----------



## Der Jurist (9 Juni 2005)

@ WJL

Keine Ursache. Auch Deinen Ärger verstehe ich gut. Auch ich habe mal als Betroffener hier angefangen mit ohnmächtiger Wut im Bauch.


----------



## WJL (11 Juni 2005)

*Klipp und klar: Ich zahle nicht!*

Auch hier sage ich es nochmals klipp und klar: Ich zahle nicht!

WJL


----------



## Anonymous (8 Dezember 2005)

*smstelecom*

ein freund von mir hatt das gleiche problem er bekommt dauernd briefe von smstelecom er soll 34euro behzalen was soll er tun euchre seite ist gut und hielreich


----------



## Reducal (8 Dezember 2005)

...Füße ruhig halten und der Sache gelassen entgegen sehen - insbesondere etwas belesen: > HIER <!


----------

